# Auf aal mit Garnele.



## *Lolli* (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
habe gehört das man auf aal mit Garnele angeln kann.
So meine Fragen:
Is der Köder gut bzw fängig?
Muss man Füttern?
Was für Garnelen?(Eingelegte,Tiefkühl oder sonst was)


Danke im voraus.#h


----------



## Allex (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Hallo,

ich bin zwar kein Aal-Spezialist, aber ich denke ob der Köder geeignet ist, findest du am besten selber raus, da es von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich ist.

Ich würde bei Gefrierködern, seien es nun Garnelen oder Meeresfische (z.B. für Hecht) prinzipiell die einfachen tiefgefroren nehmen, da die eingelegten ein unnatürliches Aroma haben und so die Fische vll. nicht so gut anlocken.

MfG Alex


----------



## *Lolli* (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Ok ich werds ma probieren.


----------



## Gummischuh (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Moin Lolli

Klar sind die fängig. Gerade die etwas größeren Aale scheinen die besonders zu schätzen. Aber wenns geht, dann Frische....also mit Panzer. Ob Gepulte was taugen, das weiß ich nicht. Kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass ein Aal das ignoriert.
Noch besser wäre es, die mit der Senke selbst zu fangen (Weser, Elbe etc.).
Kannst auch gut Barsche mit fangen.
Ich ziehe die immer mit 'ner Ködernadel auf einen kleinen Butthaken (in Kopp rein, hinten wieder raus). So hängen die schön gestreckt am Haken.

Also.....unbedingt versuchen !
#h


----------



## *Lolli* (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Also welche vom Fischhändler mit kopf und so dran?Also alles dranlassn.
Ich werde mit einer Pose auf grund angeln.Also halt die Pose so tief stelln bis ich auf grund bin.#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

@ lolli

Ich weiß ja nicht, wo Du wohnst, aber wenn Du beim Fischhändler Deines Vertrauens frische Garnelen, evtl. auch noch Wildfänge kaufst, dann kaufst Du Dir lieber gleich den fertig geräucherten Aal. Da kommst Du günstiger bei weg.

Was Gummischuh Dir sagen wollte ist, dass Du  möglichst naturbelassene Garnelen verwenden sollst. er hat nun mal den Vorteil in Bremen, dass er sie dort sogar selbst fangen kann.

Ich würde ja einfach mal beim Discounter die naturbelassenen Garnelen oder Krabben, oder Krebsfleisch aus der Kühltheke nehmen. Sollte für den Anfang genügen. Wenn sie gut fangen, dann hast Du Deinen Köderlieferanten gefunden. Wenn nicht, dann mußtest Du wenigstens nicht Unmengen an Kohle dafür ausgeben.


----------



## Backfire (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Ich benutze diese>





1000gr. 7.99€.
Hab zwar noch keinen damit gefangen, aber hab schon gute Bisse drauf gehabt.
Ich zieh die von hinten mit der Ködernadel auf, so daß der Haken am Schwanzende sitzt.
Ich bilde mir ein, daß die dann auch bei "Gewaltwürfen" besser am Haken halten.

mfg Backi


----------



## Gummischuh (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Hi Fisherman



> wenn Du beim Fischhändler Deines Vertrauens frische Garnelen, evtl. auch  noch Wildfänge kaufst, dann kaufst Du Dir lieber gleich den fertig  geräucherten Aal. Da kommst Du günstiger bei weg.


 Also, ich sach dem Typen am Fischwagen das ich 17 Stck. zum angeln brauche. Dann krich ich zwei Hände voll und er 'nen Euro .
Wenn man mehr braucht (zum selbst essen), dann isses meist am besten, der allerletzte Kunde zu sein. Dann gibt es den Rest sozusagen umsonst. Müssense eh wechschmeißen. .......Normaaalerweise

Die Krabben aus Weser und Elbe sind übrigens 'ne andere Art als die aus'm Meer, auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick genauso ausschauen.
Hab mal welche gesenkt und in Pott geschmissen. Die sind selbst nach Stunden noch nicht rot geworden:q, und geschmeckt ham die auch nichmal wenig.


@Lolli
Pose auf Grund.......klar, kannste machen. Kannst auch treiben lassen.
Wie gesagt, schon gute Barsche mit gekricht....und riesige Güstern .
Kann mich auch noch an einen Bericht in einer Fisch&Fang aus den Endsiebzigern erinnern. Da hat einer erfolgreich mit Krabben auf Zander geangelt. ...Why not ?

Die sollten auch an Gewässern, an denen die Dinger normalerweise nicht vorkommen, nicht unbeachtet bleiben. Von Aalen sowieso nicht. Jeder kleine Glasaal wird sich in seiner Kindheit schon mal vor einer großen Garnele ganz fürchterlich erschreckt haben. Die haben allen Grund es ihnen heimzuzahlen.....|rolleyes


#h

Frage: Was kosten bei Euch denn 100g ungepulte Krabben ?


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

In der Ostsee habe ich immer ein paar Garnelen dabei, Aale stehen da voll drauf! Mit der Pose im Nahbereich kann man die Rute die ganze Nacht ohne Köderwechsel stehen lassen, bis was beißt.

Krabben (die Fiecher heißen Garnelen!) kriege ich umsonst. Entweder gehe ich schnell mit einem Kinderkescher durch die Ostsee, oder ich Frage einen bekannten Fischer der Krabbenkörbe hat, ob er mal eine Hand voll für mich hat.
Und an der Fischbude kann man eben auch mal fragen, auch wenn die da meißtens aus Hygienegründen keine ungekochten haben.

Gekochte habe ich noch nie probiert, rohe gingen einfach immer gut.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## Gummischuh (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*



> Krabben (die Fiecher heißen Garnelen!)


...OK......Granat


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

@ Gummischuh

Dat ist hier im Binnenland das Problem. Ungepuhlte Krabben gibt das hier so gut wie gar nicht. wenn dann höchstens mal im Feinkostgeschäft.

Wenn der TE von Krabben oder Garnelen null Ahnung hat, dann verkauft ihm ein gewiefter Fischhändler Kaiser-Granat, Wildfang. Dann kann er auch locker fertig geräucherte Aale kaufen. 

Daher dann mein Tip mit den gekochten. Die funktionieren auch sehr gut. Wenn nicht, hat man noch lecker Abendbrot.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Ach was, viele Leute (ich auch) haben schon so viel Geld beim Angeln ausgegeben, da soll die Lust doch nicht an einer Hand voll GARNELEN oder gar köstlichem Kaiser-Granat verloren gehen. |rolleyes Angelgerät für was weiß ich hunderten Euros und dann beim Köder sparen. 

Und wer weiß, vielleicht schmecken Aale die auf den Granat beißen besser. :q


----------



## *Lolli* (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Ok ich werde mal schaun.
Komm aus Baden Württemberg nich so viel mit Ostsee.|supergri
Ich schau mal ob ich so 20 stück beim Fischhändler bekomm.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*

Garnelen sind ein brauchbarer Köder. Klasse für Forellen, aber auch auf Barsch und Aal nutzbar. Was anderes habe ich damit noch nicht gefangen.

Meine Erfahrungen damit seit vielen Jahren (Binnenland) auf Aal: ich kriege erheblich weniger Bisse, als auf Wurm, aber wenn, dann ist es kein Schnürsenkel. Nehme auch die mit Panzer, die ich mir immer wieder mal von der Nordsee mitnehme und einfriere. Die stinken richtig schön. Ob man sie ganz lässt, teilweise oder komplett puhlt, scheint keine Rolle zu spielen.

Meinen größten Aal (96er) hab ich jedoch mit einer gepuhlten Garnele vom eigenen Krabbenbrötchen gefangen. Das war eine der "Eismeerkrabben", die man feddich & nahezu geschmacksneutral in'er Plastikpackung in jedem Supermarktkühlregal kaufen kann.


----------



## FisherMan66 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Auf aal mit Garnele.*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Meinen größten Aal (96er) hab ich jedoch mit einer gepuhlten Garnele vom eigenen Krabbenbrötchen gefangen. Das war eine der "Eismeerkrabben", die man feddich & nahezu geschmacksneutral in'er Plastikpackung in jedem Supermarktkühlregal kaufen kann.



Sag ich doch, dass die Dinger gehen.
Mein bester Erfolg war vo ungefähr 20 Jahren eine 72-er BaFo in nem kleinen Bach mit Nordseekrabben aus dem Glas.
Dem Biest war anders über Tage und Wochen hinweg nicht beizukommen. Aber anscheinend war die Gutste ein Gourmet und konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------

